
Ask HN: How to get a moderators attention? - jason_slack
Sometimes I see posts that are obvious spam, but no way to flag it.<p>Example posthttp:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;iQ6NVMv<p>I don&#x27;t see anything here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsguidelines.html<p>or<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsfaq.html
======
detaro
Go to the detail view of the comment by clicking on the timestamp, there
you'll find the flag-link.

For general contact to the mods, write them a mail (hn@ycombinator.com,
Contact link at the bottom of each page)

